# Tatuaje Cabinet Noellas Cigar Review - Great corona



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a bold cigar with roasted meat flavors, leather, pepper, and some sweetness in the final third. Excellent construction with a PERFECT burn...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Noellas Cigar Review - Great corona


----------

